# Clutch Slipping?



## zforever (Nov 22, 2004)

I wondering how do I know when my clutch is slipping. Got about 25k miles on it so far?

Thanks,


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It shouldn't be at 25k miles unless you are severly abusing it. Basically the rpms will rise but the speed will not increase like it is supossed to. So in other words rpms will not match the speed they are supossed to.

So if you take it out for a drive and punch it and the rpms rise yet the speed does not increase or increase like it is supossed to them your clutch is slipping.


----------



## zforever (Nov 22, 2004)

I see.
I haven't been driving it hard. But I did trade cars with with brother so who knows what he's been doing with my 350Z. 

I'll test it out and I might be sending my brother a bill.

Any suggestions on a new clutch? Or can I do a rebuild? 

Thanks,


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It still should be under warranty have the dealership replace it as a faulty part.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Go with a JWT clutch. There probably isn't a need for it right now. But when you are ready to trade out thats what I would recommend. Might as well switch out the flywheel while you're down there too.


----------



## zforever (Nov 22, 2004)

You guys think I can get away with it as warranty work. Usually I hear clutches repair jobs are hard to convince the dealer to do work on. They blame it on the driver in this case it true.

I'll give it a shot and if it doesn't work I guess I can goto plan b and get a after market clutch.


----------



## zforever (Nov 22, 2004)

JWT, is that a single plate or twin plate. Since I don't do any real racing or anything like that maybe just single plate?

Flywheel, hmmm I can keep the stock one right? Or will that throw something off since there is a possibility that I will be getting a aftermarket clutch?


----------

